# Sump pumps, lost flow chart?



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Trying to figure out how much flow I'm going to lose using my pump,

I have a Jebao WP-2000, rated 528gph and a overflow box rated for 600gph (looks like this one http://cse.f3images.com/IMD/feeds/CR1515_50.jpg)

The pump is going to need to push upwards of about 3feet, threw 1inch tube to get back into the main tank.

I remember seeing a chart online with the math to figure out how much flow is lost per inch of upwards travel but I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm....I think head loss is specific to the pump. Most pump manufacturers produce head loss charts for their pumps.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

[email protected]

ask them, make sure you say voltage since they have 220v models


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Wicked, thanks for the email, I shot one out to them, I'm going to guess I wont hear back till monday at the soonest, no big deal though.

Thanks again.


----------

